# Cajun STyle Turkey Cheese



## cappyr (Nov 1, 2013)

*Peggy and I picked up a couple turkeys and made what us Cajuns call "cheese" out of them.  We enjoy making it and at a li'l less than $2. a lb. Not only is it delicious, but very economical.  They sell it in stores around here for over $6 a lb.  We like the fact that when we make it ourselves, we control the ingredients.  Nowadays, the stuff ya buy is full of chemicals; ya cant pronounce the fillers.  We know ours is healthy and delicious.  Here's how we do it:*
 

*





*

*We cut the turkey up like ya cut a chicken.*
 







*For this batch we used my Dad's old pot known as Gumbo Jr.*
 

*




*

*We added onions and bell pepper,*
 







*then came Cajun seasoning, "Woo" sauce, hot sauce, and liquid crab boil, then we covered the stuff with water.*
 













*Fired up the burner out on the patio.**




*
 

*Then let it boil for right at 2 hours at a gentle boil.**  *

 






*Once that was done we took the meat out of the pot and put it in a couple dishpans to cool.*







*After the meat cooled we took it off the bone and strained the broth through a colander to make sure we got out all the little bones.  I should mention we did not boil the livers 'cause they are too strong flavored.  We saved the giblets for future stuffings or rice dressings.*







*Once it was all ground up we added the broth back, slowly bringing it to a pudding-like consistency*












*We weighed the finished cheese.*





 
*When it was done, we ended up with 7 loaf pans of this delicious Cajun delicacy.  It needs to sit in the fridge so it "sets".  It freezes well, makes good sandwiches, is good cubed as Hor D'Oeuvres on game day, on a cracker or straight up. It's nice to know what ya eating and its satisfying to know ya made it.  Here is the recipe we used, but feel free to adapt it and make it your own.*







*1 fresh turkey around 20 lbs*

*3 lbs. yellow onions, quartered*

*1 large bell  pepper, rough cut*

*1/2 cup Cajun seasoning, to taste*

*2 Tablespoons hot sauce, to taste*

*2 Tablespoons Worstershire sauce*

*2 Tablespoons liquid Crab boil*

*1 gallon of water*

*Follow the steps we gave you above. Enjoy!*


----------



## cappyr (Nov 1, 2013)

*Well, I copied and pasted it from our blog but for some reason the videos don't work, so copy and paste this in ya search engine:  *cappyandpegody.BlogSpot

put a dot com behind it and the post with videos are there.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow those are bread loaf pans, we use a smaller pan  which has like 4 of the smaller loaf pans all together so they are stackable in the reefer.

7 large loaf pans is a load of cheese.

Looks good


----------



## cappyr (Nov 1, 2013)

*yep das the way we like it a slice is perfect sammage size*


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice.   Might have to try it.


----------



## cappyr (Nov 2, 2013)

*Make a small batch and use chicken till ya get it like ya kike it then expand if ya wanna.  If ya use pork ya gotta use a fresh ham for the skin.  That is what makes it set up and hold together.  That's why the traditional one was made with hogs head so it would jell from all the skin.  We use the turkey cause we love the flavor and it is very economical when on sale.  Having a slice right now with a cup of coffee.  Good stuff*


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

Community Dark Roast?


----------



## cappyr (Nov 2, 2013)

*Yea you know it.  It's what south Louisiana runs on.  For old times sake though I still make mellow joy on occasion.*


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 2, 2013)

When I was a kid , my dad used to buy sliced  "chicken roll" and we ate it all the time growing up. You cant find it anywhere these days and i miss it.
I look at this cheese you make and I think it's very similar. It looks great. I bet it does make a great sandwich . Thanks for sharing. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## disco (Nov 2, 2013)

This looks like a great recipe. Thanks.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

Some fresh cracklin's, head cheese, wedge of rat cheese,  tabasco, and Saltines..... nothing better to sit and watch a ball game! Well you need some type coll longneck to wash it down with (in mass quanties).


----------



## cappyr (Nov 2, 2013)

For some reason I aint got a video of makin cracklins could be cause I drink when makin cracklins but that aint it cause I drink any time the guys get together to cook.  Gonna hafta put that on my short list.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2013)

That looks good. I have been in Central PA for 23 years. The PA Dutch and most of the locals make a similar item using just Pork, then there is the better known style with Cornmeal we all love Scrapple...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

Bearcarver Scrapple ...... Mmmmmm...... Guuuuuud!

Head cheese with ears and tails and backbone (mostly made with butts these days).

Gotta have the ears to get that thin grizzle in there, and fresh green onions! Damn I am making me hungry!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting this thread.


----------

